# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  help *TRIGGERS SU*

## Joyful

Hello, i am Joyful, I have been suffering from depression since i was about teen and am 27 years of age now. thoughts of suicide has always been occurring in my mind, on one occasion i was very close to committing suicide but i was accidentally stopped by my sister who didn't even know she just saved my life. Of late the thoughts have been getting stronger, i do not want to die..all my life iv been thought dose who commits suicide goes to hell i do not want to go to hell...and i do not want to continue like this...i am really tired of life this way...please i need help... things don't work well for me..i cant even secure a good job..am so feed up...

----------


## OldMike

I've added a triggers warning to the thread title as you mentioned suicide this nothing to worry about it is to protect people might be triggered or upset by the subject so they can avoid reading the thread.

Hi Joyful welcome to DWD, have you seen your doctor and are you having treatment (meds/therapy), I'm sure you'll find this a very friendly place just have a look round and see what we have to offer.

----------


## Suzi

Why do you think people who take their own lives go to hell? Some may argue that battling those thoughts everyday is hell in itself...
When did you last see your Dr?

----------


## Joyful

that is a belief i was brought up with....i have tried seeking help but i was referred to pastors for prayers...were am from depression is mostly seen as a spiritual problem....i also sought help from friends and the only respond i get from them is "don't worry you will be fine".

----------


## Paula

Hi Joyful and welcome. Where are you from?

Im a Christian and I do not believe that. I believe that anyone suffering with mental health problems are even more deserving of Gods Grace and love - and God knows that

----------

OldMike (24-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

Spiritual problem? Have you spoken to them recently or your Dr?

----------

